# removing wool/sponge from plant in pot?



## sion12 (Oct 30, 2013)

is it important to remove all wool/sponge from a potted plant? i mean it is fine for large root plant like echinodorus cordifolius ssp fluitans and even hairgrass but i find it impossible to remove most of the wool from java fern without completely destroying the root.


----------



## urbach (Apr 16, 2009)

Yep, best to remove before planting in tank. Use your scissors tip and slide it down from top of root till the end. Trim the root if it's too long.


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

urbach said:


> Yep, best to remove before planting in tank. Use your scissors tip and slide it down from top of root till the end. Trim the root if it's too long.


+1. You can also use tweezers to remove it.


----------



## jrh (Sep 9, 2007)

comes off easier underwater as well, so a mixing bowl can also come in handy


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

Yea I just do it under running water. I first split the wool in half, then in chunks, then I just pull the plants and wool apart under water.


----------



## sion12 (Oct 30, 2013)

i cleaned it for hairgrass but i just cant do the java fern, hopefully it will not rot and kill the java fern


----------



## jrh (Sep 9, 2007)

It doesn't sound like it's on the rhizome, because that's pretty tough and I imagine you could get the rock wool off. As long as the rhizome isn't planted, java fern is pretty tough stuff. If it's in the little hair-like roots, I don't think you need to worry about pulling a few of those off the fern when removing the rock wool.


----------

